# Changing IP address



## NormaJean (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey guys, haven't posted here in a while. I was just wondering if someone could tell me how to change my IP address. 

Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can't....your IP address is assigned by your internet service provider.......

Unless you're talking about your own network addresses.


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

What operating system?

It's different on most all of them...but, let us know what you have and we can point you in the right-direction.


----------



## NormaJean (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks man,

Windows XP Home ed


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You cannot *change* your IP Address. However, you can use some sort of spoofers...but thats NOT ADVISABLE. If you do that, then though the IP address remains the same the other systems will refer to that spoofed address instead of the actual one.

Its the ONLY way you're identified on the net and there is no way you can change it yourself. As already posted its the ISP that takes care of it.

If this thread was started in the Security/Networking forum it could've been better...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

If I may ask a question here...

Why do you need to change the IP address ?

Answering that, may help us to find a solution to the problem...


----------



## NormaJean (Jul 13, 2002)

Well its really a dumb reason. I got banned from a server on a game called Battlefield 1942. I got banned for a stupid reason, and the server was an awesome stunt server. I want back in but I think I would need to change my IP for that to happen.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

You could always try an anon proxy - try mutiproxy .org

http://www.multiproxy.org/

with an anon proxy you choose the ip address the game site will see - you could have a different one every time you visit - don't know whether it would slow your game reaction soeed down though


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...

Like the other post's have said, the IP is assigned by the ISP, you may want to call or email the people that are in charge of the game server and ask for reinstatement...


----------



## NormaJean (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey steamwiz I got that anon proxy thingy, but have no idea how to use it. Could you like email me or give me your AIM screen name.

email - [email protected]
AIM - NormaJean9855


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

What do you need to know ?

1. Install multiproxy - double click the icon for multiproxy

2.go to tools\internet options\connections - click settings - tick use a proxy server for this connection - and enter 127.0.0.1 and port 8088 - click ok twice

your browser will now connect through mutiproxy *( remember you will only be able to connect to the internet through mutiproxy now)*

When you want to connect normally you will have to untick the proxy server box

You will also have to import some proxy IP addresses into multi proxy - I can't remember whether you have to import them manualy - if you have to and can't work it out - let me know and I'll explain

steam


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't know if this is something do-able, but you could always change your ISP. There sure are plenty of them there. The major ones are pretty much the same. Actually, with AOL they have so many IP numbers and you don't get the same one each time, I don't know how they could ban a specific one. Without risking banning a lot of other AOL users.

I've changed ISPs several times NOT for the reason of getting a new IP number (LOL) But, your number changes. Since I live in a rural area, most of them don't have local dial-up numbers that are free for me. I've tried cheapy ones (ones that did) and seems I spent more time trying to get online and calling tech support than anything else. I've had Earthlink for a few months now, it seems okay (though it's more expensive than the smaller ones). I also seem to have 2 IP numbers at times. I only know this because I use counter/trackers on boards I make and check to have mine NOT counted. But sometimes it's differnet and it counts it anyway.

I've tried anonymous surfers (just to see how they work) and a lot of boards don't let you post or participate on them. Only read. Maybe they do if you pay for the service.

I've had my IP number banned from boards/egroups before, not for any real reason (that I know of) but someone didn't like what I said, and I wouldn't shut up and go away, and that's how the board moderator resolved it.

I figured it was their loss (LOL)

Actually, one of them it wasn't my IP number it was my email address. I didn't know this at first, but rejoined using another one and it worked. 

(a kitten walked over my keyboard while I was typing this and added some extra letters in the middle. I think I got them out, but if I didn't, that's why (LOL)


~ Carrie


----------



## NormaJean (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, I dont understand though, would setting my internet up thru a proxy make anything worse? Is their any advantages or disadvantages? What is a proxy lol? Also if set the internet up trhu a proxy will it make setting up programs that use the internet like Kazaa or AIM difficult to set up?


----------



## NormaJean (Jul 13, 2002)

Also the way you told me to set it up doesn't look right. Can I just have your AIM screen name or something?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi

There is nothing difficult about setting up a proxy - and nothing irreversible about it - it will not damage or make anything "worse" whatever you mean by that.

When you go to a game site or any other site, you first connect to your ISP - your ISP connects to the site and records the IP address of the site

So your ISP sits in the middle and records your IP and the sites IP

When you use the proxy - you connect to your ISP - who connects to the proxy - which connects to the site - so your ISP records the proxy address (which is where it is connecting to) and the site also records the proxy address (which is where the request came from)

So - without proxy
Your comp - Your ISP - site

with proxy
Your comp - your ISP - proxy - site

And if you have trouble using Kazaa or AIM or anything else through the proxy - All you have to do is untick "connect with a proxy server" shut down Multiproxy and your comp is back exactly as it was before.

The only advantage to you would be that the site you want to access would see the proxy IP and not yours

The other advantge (though not to you or I or most surfers is being able to surf anonomously) but to do this you would have to do much more, like disableing all scripting, activeX java etc, or even "chaining proxies"

I don't use AIM so if you want to PM me you can - but I usualy only check my PM's once or twice a day - so you might be better just posting here - where others can also help

starchild comes up with some very good points about your ISP
I do not have a static IP myself - everytime I logon I am allocated a different IP just like starchild - maybe you would be better finding an ISP which did this

If you have any further questions about setting up the proxy - please ask

steam


----------



## NormaJean (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey, thanks for helping out. Once I set up the Mutliproxy how do I set it up with different IPs so when I get on a game I have a different IP address?

I really dont understand how to configure the multiproxy program lol. I have comcast cable internet, and I just dont know what to do. 

Sorry


----------



## dtugg (Oct 22, 2002)

Comcast usually will use a static IP for each customer on their network. I would suggest calling hteir tech support and asking for a new IP.

There are scores of Proxy and even IP spoofing utilities out there....

Good Luck,

dtugg


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi NormaJean

I am on a dial-up connection (DUN)

You just said you are on a cable (LAN)

So you are correct the instructions I gave you earlier for your browser are wrong

*I'm guessing here - I have no experiance of cable connections*
You will need to click LAN settings - tick use a proxy server for this connection - and enter 127.0.0.1 and port 8088 in there

You need someone with a cable connection to confirm this

It's a long time since I used multiproxy - I have just installed it and will get back to you as soon as I refresh myself as to how it is set up

steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Right

Open Multiproxy

click options

tick - test all servers at startup
tick - auto sort proxy list by speed

connect via anonymous proxies only
next fastest available server

all other boxes will probably be set by default - so leave them for now - we can change then if need be later

-------------------
Do a search at google for "proxy list"

or go here :- http://www.atomintersoft.com/products/alive-proxy/proxy-list/

open notepad - copy and paste the IP addresses into notepad like this

217.33.8.3:8080

make as long a list as you like

when you have enough - click file - save as - proxies - and save to your desktop

go back to multiproxy and click options\proxy servers list\menu\files\import proxy list - then browse to your desktop and open the file "proxies" they will then be imported into multiproxy - click ok and you should be ready to go

now go back to your browser and tick "use a proxy server for this connection"

your browser will now connect through mutiproxy ( remember you will only be able to connect to the internet through mutiproxy now)

go back to multiproxy and click "check all proxies" as soon as the text dissapears - click options\proxyservers list - and make sure some of the proxies are in green ( that means they are working)

now try and get to the game site

If you can't get any web pages to load - don't panic - all you need do is untick the proxy server box in internet options

When you want to connect normally you will have to untick the proxy server box

remember to post back if it works

steam


----------



## NormaJean (Jul 13, 2002)

Sweet thanks so much man, I will try it out.


----------

